# PEdAL ED



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like some of their stuff a lot and the overall vibe. It would be nice to see more variety and colors though:

PEdAL ED | Cycling Apparel, Cycling Products, Waterproof Jackets


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I like some of their stuff a lot and the overall vibe. It would be nice to see more variety and colors though:
> 
> PEdAL ED | Cycling Apparel, Cycling Products, Waterproof Jackets


I like them also. Been thinking of getting one of the long-sleeved jerseys.

STP


----------

